#ubuntu-design 2012-04-02
<mfilipe> hi! anyone knows some serif font combine with ubuntu font?
<mfilipe> ?
<mfilipe> some canonical designer?
<thorwil> mfilipe: consider one of http://www.google.com/webfonts#ReviewPlace:refine/Collection:Arvo|Bitter|PT+Serif|Vollkorn|Ubuntu
<mfilipe> thorwil, thanks a lot
<thorwil> you're welcome
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-03
<thorwil> seems nobody checked the orange in option 1: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<mmiicc> thorwil: Option 3 looks wrong too, but even on http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/colour-palette there are several oranges used :)
<thorwil> mmiicc: yeah, that's probably a mess-up due to print vs screen colors.
<gotwig> Hey there
<gotwig> I want a new logo for my cooking lens. Anyone interessted ? :-) https://launchpad.net/lens-cooking
<YoBoY> cjohnston: the bot spamming this chan with connect/disconnect is yours ?
<czajkowski> YoBoY: which bot?
<YoBoY> cwt-bugs
<YoBoY> cwt-bugs (~supybot@unaffiliated/cjohnston/bot/cwt-bugs)
<cwt-bugs> YoBoY: Error: "(~supybot@unaffiliated/cjohnston/bot/cwt-bugs)" is not a valid command.
<czajkowski> hmm was under the impression ubuntu channels should have non Ubuntu bots
<YoBoY> it's always disconnect with this message : "Disconnected by services"
<czajkowski> for reasons like this they can spam channels
<czajkowski> wher as ubuntu bots are under the irc ops control
<cjohnston> czajkowski: YoBoY yes, its mine. I was asked to put it here because we have still been unable to secure a bug bot
<czajkowski> yes but a bot that's spamming is far more annoying than no bot
<cjohnston> hide joins parts
<czajkowski> not really ideal either cjohnston
<cjohnston> its no more spam than those who ping timeout multiple times a day
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not really, we have rules for bots, especially in Ubuntu channels
<AlanBell> afternoon all, is a bug bot required here or something?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: indeed
<YoBoY> cjohnston: Yes, sure I can hide the join/part on my client (i don't really care that kind of spam), it was just to let you know there is a problem in case you do the same (hide join/part).
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can the bug bot be added in here please.
<cjohnston> then secure a bot
<om26er> your internet is so broken
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-04
<rye> hello, are user-experience questions accepted here?
<rye> rhythmbox prevents session exit if it is playing something now. I was quite puzzled by this but is it ok from UX standpoint?
<rye> ping gord (re: rhythmbox now inhibiting the session exit when it is playing something) - is this a good user experience? We ship the power-manager enabled and it does not seem like it can be disabled
<rye> should i file a bug about this? I am searching for somebody in UX who can say whether this good or not.
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-02
<snwh> damn, mpt is gone.
<snwh> was going to ask about this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/8pxicons.png
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-03
<mpt> snwh, I don't understand what I'm looking at. :-)
<mpt> Is that the Launcher at the smallest possible size?
<snwh> mpt, yea it's at 8px. I was puzzled as to it's purpose
<mpt> No idea.
<snwh> mpt, I didn't even know it could go that small. I found out through a feature request for unity tweak tool "can you let us resize the launcher to 8px" or something
<snwh> I'm just wondering if its a bug
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-04
<mpt> Just published: preliminary sketches for the System Settings overview on Ubuntu Phone. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone
<mpt> I'm currently working on the settings panels for choosing background pictures.
<mpt> Just completed initial draft of Background settings design for the phone. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone
<snwh> mpt, cool stuff :)
<mpt> Now writing up the Brightness settings design
<mpt> (None of this iOS "Brightness & Wallpaper" or Gnome "Brightness & Lock" nonsense)
<snwh> Android, shuffles brightness under "Display" along with wallpaper, rotation, sleep, font and "Daydream" (screensavers lol)
<mpt> Brightness: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brightness#Phone
<mpt> Heh, "Daydream"
<mpt> snwh, seems to me that rotation is the sort of thing you'd never want to go into settings for, only ever more quickly than that
<mpt> like sound volume
<mpt> Hmmm, what to do next
<snwh> I wonder if I can get and electric sheep "daydream"
<snwh> mpt, I agree. on my nexus 7 rotation is in the "quick settings"
<snwh> mpt, what about data usage et al.?
<mpt> That is on my list, and it might help with debugging during development
<mpt> I think knowing what version you're actually using might be even more helpful for debugging :-)
<snwh> I assume that'd go under "About Phone"
<mpt> and that should be much easier to design and implement, so I might do that one and then do data storage
<mpt> yeah
<snwh> I meant data usage as in Wifi
<mpt> ah
<snwh> mobile data
<mpt> Sorry, I misread as data storage
<mpt> right
<snwh> for those of us without the unlimited data plans, I find it useful lol
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-05
<xnox> mpt: what needs to be done to the settings to be part of the "gnome-control-centre' ? just embed it directly or tweak the UI at the same time =)
<mpt> xnox, which settings?
<xnox> mpt: System Cog -> clicking software & updates opens a new window instead of showing the settings "inline" with breadcrumb like for example "Appearance"
<mpt> xnox, yes, I'd love those settings to be integrated with the rest of System Settings, as shown in the mockup :-)
<xnox> mpt: which mockup?
<mpt> xnox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=drivers-settings.mockup.png
<xnox> Ah, ok. Let's see....
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-07
<mike00> hi, I would like to know why the ubuntu touch theme is becoming so flat...?
<Femma1> raeshambrook_:  will be able to help you with your question mike00
<Femma1> raeshambrook_:  mike00 is asking why the ubuntu touch theme is becoming so flat?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: hi mike, there was several reasons why we have moved in a flat direction. we are developing a visual language we've been developing for a couple of years now, called Suru. It's based on origami and paper and white space, simplicity fits in with that. Also, this direction will help our designs become more scalable as we become convergent and it's a good base to build upon. Last, we think it's a good idea to keep u
<raeshambrook_> mike00: so there were lots of different reasons for us to go that direction, i hope this helps?
<mike00> is there someone in this channel?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: did you get my message about flat design?
<mike00> no...
<raeshambrook_> mike00: oh ok, here it is again: there was several reasons why we have moved in a flat direction. we are developing a visual language we've been developing for a couple of years now, called Suru. It's based on origami and paper and white space, simplicity fits in with that. Also, this direction will help our designs become more scalable as we become convergent and it's a good base to build upon. Last, we think it's a goo
<raeshambrook_> mike00: meant competitors for the last word
<mike00> but I don't like the new keyboards...
<raeshambrook_> mike00: sorry to hear but the reason why we changed it is exactly what i mentioned before. we had to change the keyboard because the old one was looking really strange on tablet, so the design needed to be much more simple
<mike00> oh.. I understand
<mike00> yesterday I was trying creating an icon for my app. I follow some instructions on the design section of the ubuntu site and I find somes a bit difficult to realise. which program do you suggest me to create the icon?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: our icon designer uses inkscape
<mike00> me too, but I found some instructions a bit difficult, like the background
<mike00> some tips to realise Folds or object? how can I create a quite realistic thing, like a tree or everything?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: that's kind of a tough one to answer over a forum like this, as i can't see the design you're after and it would be too long to explain. what i would recommend is looking up some tutorials to help achieve the look you want to
<raeshambrook_> mike00: btw, the icon doesnt necessarily need a fold. it can be as simple or elaborate as you want
<mike00> where can I see tutorial? and what I'll have to search to?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: it depend on what you want to do. so if you want to work in inkscape and do a tree, i'd see if there are any inkscape tutorials covering trees or landscapes
<mike00> with a standard search engine? like DuckDuckGo?
<raeshambrook_> mike00: yeah, ive just had a google search and it looks like there's tons of inkscape tutorials
<mike00> thanks
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-08
<mike00> hi, why the switch design has changed? it was so nice... now it is similar to most of switches of other os...
<mike00> bye
